# estimating yardage for patterned 54'' vinyl



## nogg (Aug 23, 2007)

what is the formula for estimating yardage for a 54'' vinyl that has a 18'' vertical repeat?I am familiar with 20-27'' paper formulas but have never had to figure a 54'' with a repeat.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

nogg said:


> what is the formula for estimating yardage for a 54'' vinyl that has a 18'' vertical repeat?I am familiar with 20-27'' paper formulas but have never had to figure a 54'' with a repeat.


PWG gave me a conversion once from sq ft to yardage for 54" goods, if I remember correctly dividing the sq ft by 13.5 gives you the direct conversion from sq ft to yardage of 54" goods. But since one needs to allow for wastage, a safe number is to divide by 11.5.

But your dealing with an 18" repeat. Figure your waste per strip, figure what percentage of waste that is, and go from there. 

If the wall are 7' long, you'll get reasonable wastage, so the 11.5 should work. If the walls are 7' 7" your going to get 15% just because of the repeat, so add that onto other waste factors. You'll prolly find 10.5 will be the correct divisor


----------



## Wallpaper Gypsy (Feb 22, 2010)

*Are you sure it's an 18 inch verticle?*

post deleted because it was NO help.


----------



## Diversers (Aug 2, 2009)

daArch said:


> PWG gave me a conversion once from sq ft to yardage for 54" goods, if I remember correctly dividing the sq ft by 13.5 gives you the direct conversion from sq ft to yardage of 54" goods. But since one needs to allow for wastage, a safe number is to divide by 11.5.
> 
> But your dealing with an 18" repeat. Figure your waste per strip, figure what percentage of waste that is, and go from there.
> 
> If the wall are 7' long, you'll get reasonable wastage, so the 11.5 should work. If the walls are 7' 7" your going to get 15% just because of the repeat, so add that onto other waste factors. You'll prolly find 10.5 will be the correct divisor


Hey arch, I don't install wallpaper, (I'm going to sub it out) but I have a commercial job that requires wallpaper installation, I was wondering whats i good wholesaler's website that i could recommend to my client.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Diversers said:


> Hey arch, I don't install wallpaper, (I'm going to sub it out) but I have a commercial job that requires wallpaper installation, I was wondering whats i good wholesaler's website that i could recommend to my client.


Well I was gonna tell you call your neighbor, PWG, but I guess you already did. I don't do commercial, I get all my advice from Tim. 

Funny how your office is so close to his old house :thumbup:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

nogg said:


> what is the formula for estimating yardage for a 54'' vinyl that has a 18'' vertical repeat?I am familiar with 20-27'' paper formulas but have never had to figure a 54'' with a repeat.


At least this is not a "How do I paint?" post.


----------



## Diversers (Aug 2, 2009)

daArch said:


> Well I was gonna tell you call your neighbor, PWG, but I guess you already did. I don't do commercial, I get all my advice from Tim.
> 
> Funny how your office is so close to his old house :thumbup:


Thanks Arch, I talked to Tim and if this commercial job go through like expect I will be needing his service. :thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Diversers said:


> Thanks Arch, I talked to Tim and if this commercial job go through like expect I will be needing his service. :thumbup:


You gots the the right man at your finger tips. Good fortune to both you.


----------

